# John deer 4100 rototiller attachments



## Farmdude (May 25, 2020)

We have a John deer 4100 and are looking to purchase a rototiller for it. Which models will be compatible with our tractor? It doesn’t have to be John deer.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

According to Tractordata, your tractor is 43" wide and has 16-17 Hp at the PTO., and a Category I three point hitch.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/1/3/135-john-deere-4100-dimensions.html
Any brand of tiller will work as long as you research within the parameters of your tractor. A 48" would work fine more than likely. The thiller should till outside the rear wheels, if not perhaps an offset tiller could be used, that will cover the width on one side, and with a little planning and creative tilling, you would be fine.


----------

